# Monster Rats in Florida!



## Fugitivus (Jan 29, 2012)

Has anyone else seen the news about the "monster" rats that are now taking over the Florida Keys? Apparently an exotic breeder had released a few into the wild and they are now taking over. 

They get up to nine pounds, and I have to say.....I think I want one.  


Anyway, the article is here: http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sidesho...ian-rats-invading-florida-keys-210522485.html

If anyone was interested in reading, I thought it was neat news and wanted to share with the ratty community.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Will they solve the python problem there?


----------



## Fugitivus (Jan 29, 2012)

The pythons are in the Everglades. I'm not quite sure how far they are from each other, but I know thy've been working on that FOREVER. 
I honestly don't think they'll ever get it under control.


----------



## SamIAm (Feb 22, 2012)

Its stuff like this that makes the government take away our pets. I have a few reptile friends who have snakes and the Government keeps making new bands on different breeds its getting bad. I really hope they never band rats but it could very well come down to that too. They are slowly picking off many pets. I think NC you can have pit bulls any more and I hate that cause they are my favorite breed =( But yeah these huge rats are pretty cool I think it would be an interesting exotic to own.


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh goodness I could never have my Amstaff taken or any of my pets for that manner. Those gambian rats are pretty adorable actually I wonder if you could teach them to be a guard rat lol.


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

My boyfriend just sent me a link to the story. I think it would be cool to have a pouched rat. I fear though, that they will now become a banned exotic animal because of one person's careless actions.


----------



## SamIAm (Feb 22, 2012)

There are some youtube videos with them they are cute. I think I read they don't make the best pets though. I still want one =P


----------



## Ruma (Mar 20, 2012)

I think I watched a show about those gambian pouched rats a year or so back. From what i remember, I thought they were already banned? I heard they were banned because of diseases or infections they were carrying, and so breeders and owners started releasing them...


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I would LOVE a Gambian if I had the time, money and space. They're amazing creatures.


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

In the US they were banned in 2003 but I believe the ban was recently lifted. Don't quote me, though.. I think it's still illegal to import them from other countries. Also, the law can still vary from state to state. Google isn't helping me much on this one. :/


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

Gambian rats are awesome, but aren't domesticated. They can be tamed, though. Similarly, I follow a lady on Tumblr who raised an orphaned opossum and she is the sweetest thing, but is still more of a wild animal than a pet. A rat this size will be very destructive and unpredictable.

Still, there are some success stories. I wouldn't keep one without a huge, metal, industrial enclosure nor while I had any other rats to worry about, but I wouldn't mind giving it a go in the future. 

I found a YouTube channel with a couple of videos of a pet GBR. She's pretty cute.
http://www.youtube.com/user/ThistlePouchy/videos


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I want one lmao they look so cute!


----------



## Fugitivus (Jan 29, 2012)

For the ban on Pit bulls: I understand that. I hate the fact the ban on pitties is creeping into every town around ours. We've already had to fight once to keep our two. 
On top of that, I do out of home fostering/rescuing. I don't work this hard and pour money out of my own pockets just for them to take the animals I've dedicated my life to and deem them unacceptable. 
I'm honestly disgusted by how many laws they put on us when it comes to pets....


But thank you so much for posting the youtube videos!
These rats are freaking cute.  As stated above, something to try in the future.


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

Not to get too far off-topic, but banning pit bulls is so ineffective and discriminatory. It's really about the owners and about people needing to take responsibility for their dogs, no matter the breed.

I live in Colorado Springs and Denver is about an hour north - it's scary living here.
The shelters here won't adopt out pits that aren't absolutely perfect in every way because we're so close to a ban and they don't want dogs that are too headstrong or mouthy or excitable going out the doors to make trouble.

Anyway, these huge wild rats definitely need to be contained. They are not native and could do too much harm to our ecosystem, but I don't see the harm in allowing them to be kept in captivity.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Speaking of rat bans. From my understanding it is illegal to own them in alaska. You can get in HUGE trouble


----------



## EleashaC (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, the size of those rats... I'm amazed. I want one myself, lol. Can you imagine showing someone your cute pet rat, and having this monstrous thing come running up your leg? I have to say, the shocked little paragraph in that article about how they come to sexual maturity at five months, can breed every nine months, and can have up to six babies at a time... not all that alarming, really, when you consider that our smaller ratties can have babies at five weeks, bear (I've heard) up to twenty babies, and can breed again almost immediately.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

whats the dif between jumbo, pouched and gambians? im confused lol i saw jumbos for sale at a local store the other day and i was like its the size of a small dog! ha


----------



## gourdrats (Mar 9, 2012)

what could you keep one in?! wow! I wish I could have one, they're awesome!!


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Lioness said:


> Not to get too far off-topic, but banning pit bulls is so ineffective and discriminatory. It's really about the owners and about people needing to take responsibility for their dogs, no matter the breed.


Pit Bulls are banned in Ontario.  I wish we could have them in my city. </3 People still do, but it's a rare thing.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

the pit ban is terrible! i have a doberman and get similar things with him... in my area a idiot guy was trying to pass a law saying all "weapon" dogs should be registered as weapons and treated as such and fine the owner for future risks! luckily it didnt pass but theres other like it... they considered dobermans, pitts, rotts, sharpis, mastiffs and german shepards some of the "bad weapon" dogs!! so stupid... ive dealt with much meaner yappy dogs, Zeus is much better mannered and trained then most of them lol but yet my dog is in trouble... beyond ridiculous...


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Due to a monkeypox outbreak in 2003, the US government has prohibited the import and sale/trade of Gambian pouched rats. Since Gambian pouched rats are relatively new to captivity they can be a bit more unpredictable than fancy rats and temperament can vary quite a bit between individuals. While they often can be good pets, there are some that remain skittish and/or become aggressive as they get older. However, with regular handling and training, most become quite friendly, gentle and easy to handle. They are very intelligent and playful, and seem to have a tendency to lick their owners, like belly rubs, and collect shiny objects and other treasures. 

from, http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/careofrats/a/gambianrats.htm


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

I've seen a bunch of cute huge rodents that i would love to have. I am obsessed with Capybara, but they are hard to keep without a farm and a pool...bummer. I also really like cloud rats...have you all seen them? Some people on Youtube have them as pets, too. They are also large, and some have beautiful markings. I will stick with my little ones for now, but i can always wish


----------



## Axelmyrat (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh wow! I totally want one. I hate to see them all being killed off :/


----------



## lilmiss_paradox (Apr 9, 2012)

Are they gambian pouched rats?


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I live in FL. If I see one, I am gonna snatch it up! LOL!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

lilmiss_paradox said:


> Are they gambian pouched rats?


I think they are.


----------

